
Reddit Goes Old School with Subreddit Chat - Huhty
https://www.wired.com/story/reddit-introduces-subreddit-chat
======
Analemma_
Seems like a shrewd move to me, bringing this "in-house" just like they added
their own image hosting to replace Imgur. A bunch of the more focused
subreddits now have "join our IRC/Slack/Discord" instructions, and Reddit
would really rather those users stay in their sphere instead of heading off to
a competitor product.

------
markis
Aol chatrooms are back!!

